# The Venusian Waltz in E minor



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I just wrote this in a couple of hours. Only 2 minutes-long, so I'm hoping you guys would listen to it and let me know what you think 

It is very much influenced by Chopin and I dedicate it non other than.....Liszt. I'm still working on the score for now.


__
https://soundcloud.com/prasad-shankar%2Fvenusian-waltz


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

prasad94 said:


> I just wrote this in a couple of hours. Only 2 minutes-long, so I'm hoping you guys would listen to it and let me know what you think
> 
> It is very much influenced by Chopin and I dedicate it non other than.....Liszt. I'm still working on the score for now.
> 
> ...


Did you remove the track?


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry I realized the link was wrong. For somereason I can't edit my post on top so here it is:


__
https://soundcloud.com/razkaran%2Fvenusian-waltz


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

You have astute knowledge in proper usage of arpeggios and inversions. :tiphat: to you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Now its working in one minute I was thinking : Inspired by Chopin and Liszt, but you beat mentioned that already, good job though.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

This is a beautifully well constructed piece for just a couple of hours work and I can hear both the Chopin and Lizst influences and I looooove the ending, inspired! A little less reverb and it would be perfect


----------

